# Quick Question about Krylon Fusion Paint....



## Cichlidaevid (Jul 27, 2009)

I know the Krylon Fusion Plastic Paint is safe to use in the aquarium. My question is what do you think would look better against a black background.....FLAT BLACK or GLOSS BLACK. (I am going to paint the intake tube of my Rena XP so it isn't as noticeable). The background is one of those purchased at a pet store that has the gradient blue on one side and the black on the other. Even though the background is actually shiny, it does not appear so when placed bhind the glass.

My initial instinct is to go with the flat black. However, I'd like to hear some input as to the benefits or problems with using either of the colors. (Does algae grow easier on the flat black as opposed to the gloss, etc....)

Your input is greatly appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

Go flat, it will hide imperfections etc. Plus Algae is going to grow on anything given the fuel to grow and the difference, IMo, between flat and gloss will not be noticeable in the algae dept.


----------



## Cichlidaevid (Jul 27, 2009)

Anyone else have any experience with both colors care to add anything?
Any tips on using this paint?
Can I put the tube back in the aquarium if I let it dry for a few hours in the Texas sun? (100 degree heat)

Thanks again...


----------



## MSUDawgs56 (Feb 1, 2005)

Personally I would never use any spray paint on the inside of my tank. I worked for a leading paint company for 3 years in Management and can tell you that Krylon Fusion is not a marine grade paint.

Will it stick to plastic and glass. Yes

Will it hold up submerged under water, no

I just do not trust putting those chemicals into my water.

I use Krylon fusion on the outside of my tanks all the time.

So In my opinion, I would not paint anything on the inside of the tank.

Good luck

[/b][/u]


----------



## Cichlidaevid (Jul 27, 2009)

That's the first I've heard about it potentially not being safe for use in a tank, thanks for the opinion. I understand your concern, but I thought it was safe based on the recommendations of a few people here. (I could have sworn I read about posters putting it in the tank without any long-term problems).

Can anyone else comment on the safety/effectiveness of this paint? How long does it normally last if was to be submerged? Anyone had issues with peeling, leaching, etc?


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

I use this in most of my tanks and my fish are fine. over time depending on if u sanded the filter tubing or not expect it to flake off. but this will take a very long time. I have had a tubing submerged for over two years and you can only notice the difference if you get up really close. Just use it but make sure u let it completely dry- which shouldnt take that long!! maybe half a day or a day if you want to be safe. i usually gave mine two-three coats.


----------



## Cichlidaevid (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. It's almost 3am here in north Texas, and I've been checking out other fish heads tanks with my wife. How sad is that?
Alcohol makes tank planning so much nicer with the one you love! Thanks for the advice! Anyone else up this late/early?


----------



## rs.shadow0000 (Aug 3, 2009)

That's the aboriginal I've heard about it potentially not getting safe for use in a tank, acknowledgment for the opinion. I accept your concern, but I anticipation it was safe based on the recommendations of a few humans here. (I could accept affidavit I apprehend about posters putting it in the catchbasin after any abiding problems).

_________________
Custom Vinyl banners


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

FYI - I sent Kryon an email asking if they had any paints that were safe to be used in a fish tank... this is their exact response...



> Toby,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Krylon website. We don't have any paints in this line that are immersion-rated. We don't test on animals or for ingestion so I can't promise the safety of the fish.
> 
> ...


I have heard of so many using their products, that I have to assume at least some are safe to use... If not this myth would have been exposed...

But I do have to wonder if all of their paints are safe to be used, or only some?

Then I have to wonder how many other paints are safe to use? Since Krylon does not suggest via customer service that they are safe to use, nor do they suggest in their advertisements that they are safe to use... maybe some of the other brands are just as safe...


----------

